# parson russell pups



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

these lot arrive







d on boxing day


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

What a lovely christmas pressie for you.

Looks like mums doing a good job, How many pups are there I couldn't quite make them all out?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*aw lucky you..i tried counting them, is there 5 pups?*


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Ahh bless....so cute.


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

theres 6 ,3 of each:thumbup:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

terriermaid said:


> theres 6 ,3 of each:thumbup:


Thanks for telling me - I was going a little crazy trying to work it out.
They should keep you and mum busy for a while


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Well done to you! How exciting!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Lovely pups, well done


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

bless them, what little tubs 

cant wait to see more when they get a wee bit bigger


----------



## MillyMolly (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh lovely little things ,when were they born today??


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

they where born on boxing day ,but due to the house being busier than usual ,theve been tucked away upstairs in the quiet


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww they are gorgoeus, ....


----------

